# removing center stile from under the sink



## Wooddude9 (Apr 20, 2021)

Hi everyone,
My wife wants a "pull out" shelf/drawer put in under the sink to allow for easier access and economize on the lost space in the back of the cabinet. The countertop is quartz/granite.
The problem is that there is a center stile between the doors. To make the most of the space can the center stile be removed so that a larger single drawer/shelf can be used? 
Thank you


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Only if you don't mind the sink collapsing into the counter. LOL

Actually the center piece shouldn't be a load member, but you never know.

Rockler sells a kit to make the top panel below the sink tilt out with a plastic "sponge tray" as they call it.

Just remember to leave *fast* access to the shutoff valves and the trap(s).


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

When I build sink cabinets I leave the center stile out for easy access to the plumbing. But you can cut it out assuming you can manage the gap between the doors in some fashion (new doors, or an astragal (?) on one…though it would be wider than most). Or…you could make 2 sliding trays, one on each side and include the trash can with the one on the left.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

So I had the same issue years ago. Load bearing is not an issue since the granite takes up the weight of the sink. and the cabinetry as a whole takes up the weight of the granite.

Are you looking to save the doors? Or remove all together and have drawer fronts? 
So I saved the doors on my original kitchen. 
I tried to cut out the center and save it. Attaching it to the right hand door. 
But I lost too much in the kerf of the cut, and it just did not look right. As luck would have it, I had some scrap oak with the same finish on it. ( Old bathroom Vanity that had been replaced months earlier). So I cut a fresh strip to attached to one door. And had a perfect stain match. 
But with painted doors, If you have more paint. Matching will be easy. You could even make all new doors to fill the gap.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

A single pull out shelf is a bad idea. In that space, it will be too wide and, once loaded with weight, will be difficult to operate. You'll be better off to install two pull outs that fit in each side. You'll need to fashion some sort of piece to go front-to-back in the center, behind the existing stile, to allow the hardware to be attached.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

A single wide shelf would need a slot to go around the drain. I agree with Rich. Make two smaller pull outs.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

> When I build sink cabinets I leave the center stile out for easy access to the plumbing. But you can cut it out assuming you can manage the gap between the doors in some fashion (new doors, or an astragal (?) on one…though it would be wider than most). Or…you could make 2 sliding trays, one on each side and include the trash can with the one on the left.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I prefer no center stile for accessing the plumbing, too.

I could never do a pull out shelf under my sink. With all of the plumbing (old house - nothing is centered) we have to place things in and around pipes. Pulling a shelf out would just knock everything on the shelf over.

But if it would work for you, I'd say try it. If you don't like a single shelf after using it for a few months, its not that hard to make it into two pull out shelves. As stated above, the center stile is not load bearing. Its mainly there to cover the gap between the cabinet doors. You could cut it out and attach it to one of the doors so it looks like it's there when you close the cabinet.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Get another slider. You're only losing 2"


----------

